# Student Visa Requirementss



## Haroon18 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am from Pakistan. I want to apply for the Student visa in Canada. 
I am planning to apply in a diploma for culinary arts. 
I want to know what documents will I be requiring for applying for a student visa. I am at the stage of preparing my documents. So far I have: 
High school certificate
IELTS test result
Birth Certificate
Passport
CNIC
Bank Statement
Diploma in Advance Food production (1 yr)
A short certification course in cooking from a local cooking class school
Work experience certificate from a local catering company 
Work experience certificate from a local burger shop
Financial documents.
Kindly guide me , What more documents do I need to get a Visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you already accepted at a recognized school/college in Canada?


----------

